# Gruen Pan American



## Sisyphus

Here is a recent addition to my collection, a Gruen Pan American from the 1940s. Gruen first made these watches for pilots who flew for Pan American Airlines, which for many years was the only U.S. airline to fly international routes. The watches were later available to ordinary folks. Like the American military watches in WWII, this one is small by today's standards. The case measures about 30mm across, excluding the crown.


----------



## AbingtonLad

Small but perfectly formed!

It's a tricky thing, this size issue (no sniggering now). I've kind of decided I can't wear anything under 40mm, but that excludes a vast, vast number of fabulous vintage watches (and quite a few modern ones). I suppose that's what happens when your first purchase as an 'enthusiast' is an Orange Monster!

Still, my eyesight is pretty awful so maybe I'm doing the right thing... :blink:


----------



## seemore

Lovely dial and lugs but any thing smaller than 33mm looks lost on my massive wrists.I love that late fortys early fifties look.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Nice watch John. I have a fondness for 24 hour watches.

Here's Gruen's successor to your watch. The GRUEN AIRFLIGHT watch was used by pilots in the 1950's as they displayed conventional time. After midnight all the numerals in the apertures switch over to 24 hour time. The watches featured 24-hour dials, sweep second hands and the numbers 1 through 12 on the outside of the dial and 13 through 24 on the inner ring to accommodate military time. This one belongs to a buddy of mine:










Here's another one, this time with no advertisement:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

seemore said:


> Lovely dial and lugs but *any thing smaller than 33mm looks lost on my massive wrists.*I love that late fortys early fifties look.


The Airflights I posted are 35mm so there is new hope for the wretched!


----------



## Sisyphus

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice watch John. I have a fondness for 24 hour watches.
> 
> Here's Gruen's successor to your watch. The GRUEN AIRFLIGHT watch was used by pilots in the 1950's as they displayed conventional time. After midnight all the numerals in the apertures switch over to 24 hour time. The watches featured 24-hour dials, sweep second hands and the numbers 1 through 12 on the outside of the dial and 13 through 24 on the inner ring to accommodate military time. This one belongs to a buddy of mine:
> 
> Here's another one, this time with no advertisement:


The Airflight is truly a classic, Dave. Thanks for posting these photos. From what I've read, these watches are hard to find and therefore rather pricey in good condition. In fact, I saw an Airflight *dial* sell recently on ebay for more than I paid for my Gruen Pan Am!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

I found an NOS dial and date ring for the Airflight for sale on the net. Here are pictures of it:


----------



## Silver Hawk

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice watch John. I have a fondness for 24 hour watches.
> 
> Here's Gruen's successor to your watch. The GRUEN AIRFLIGHT watch was used by pilots in the 1950's as they displayed conventional time. After midnight all the numerals in the apertures switch over to 24 hour time. The watches featured 24-hour dials, sweep second hands and the numbers 1 through 12 on the outside of the dial and 13 through 24 on the inner ring to accommodate military time. This one belongs to a buddy of mine:


These are great watches...love them, especially the AA one. Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sisyphus

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice watch John. I have a fondness for 24 hour watches.


Here's another one for you, Dave. This is a "true" 24-hour model made by Elgin for the U.S. military. I picked it up from the watchmaker this morning and snapped this photo here at my desk. The case is rather worn, but the dial is nice and the movement, after an overhaul, is now running smoothly.


----------

